

Are Like Buttons Evil? The Open Web Reacts To Facebook’s Not-So-Open Graph - ferostar
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/23/like-buttons-evil-facebook-not-open/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
UmYeah
I really dislike this title. It seems like ever since Google said they would
'Do no evil', people have been calling any company that does anything they
don't like evil. Facebook isn't evil, they are a company just like any other.
As much as some people hate this open graph idea (and I REALLY hate it), it
does not make the company evil.

Mark Zuckerberg on the other hand is evil. :D

~~~
hugh3
To avoid confusion: this comment refers to a prior version of the headline
which said "Facebook = Evil" or something like that.

------
DrSprout
The real issue is this concept of putting a frame in a website that you click
on and then automatically does something with your credentials on another
site. It really should be handled by a browser toolbar plugin (for those who
want this obnoxious feature) not by something that sites can embed to use your
credentials as they see fit. It's fundamentally insecure.

~~~
marcusbooster
You don't have to use the iframe, that's there for the people who don't want
to use the fbml markup and javascript in their own pages.

------
rthomas6
This article has a Facebook like button right under the title.

~~~
kyoji
It really gives their article much more weight.

------
sh1mmer
This is some quality tabloid journalism from Techcrunch.

They have lined up some open advocates who they can trot out to call
"Facebook" evil, then ride the controversy, while suggesting Facebook will
"win" because of their "500 million users".

Whatever you think of Facebook's currently strategy all the people quoted in
the article work at huge companies, Kevin at BT and Chris is at Google. Both
of those companies, along with many other (like mine, Yahoo!) have huge user
populations and they aren't going to sit idle while Facebook attempts to
dominate.

At the end of the day this will be decided by how much Facebook users like or
dislike the new features, not by anything else.

~~~
iamdave
_This is some quality tabloid journalism from Techcrunch._

This surprises you?

------
noelchurchill
Looks like Facebook is now taking the heat off of Apple for being the "evil"
company...

------
maxklein
These new facebook plugins that have been released, are they useful to us
small web business? Can we use these to make more money or gain more users?

~~~
foca
Ease of signup. If all I have to do is click a "sign in with my facebook
account" and I don't have to sign up for yet another site, I might be
compelled to join your site and thus be your customer.

Not saying facebook login is the best way to do this, but as a user, it's
comfortable enough.

